# free wood!!!



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

Everyone likes free wood so i thought I would pass on one of my free suppliers. It was dunage that is used for pipeline, when some new gas and drainage pipe was beeing installed for a new road they had a large pile of wood that is used to seperate the pipe in stacks. It is mostly oak and usually 4''x4'' and about 7'-8' in length, it is not kiln dried but I let it set for a while 6 months or so before using. I hear a lot about free pallet wood, but it has lots of nails to work around, this only has a cleat nailed to each end, so just cuth them off and all is nail free. I have used it for bed posts and table legs or anywhere i can use it. It takes a little work to square it up but less than pallet wood. I now keep an eye out for it when new pipe line work is being done. It also makes good firewood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

As a pipefitter/plumber in a former life...I know exactly what you are talking about. I got some of the coolest spalted sweetgum I have ever seen off a semi loaded with watermain pipe. I did not have a sawmill at the time, resawed it on the table saw to 1'', let it dry and made a table from it (no picture of that sorry). Like you said most of it is oak, and not dry. I did pick up some hickory another time too. Kinda depends on where the pipe (or whatever) is coming from as to what cribbing they use, it's mostly local. I hired a crane to lift some big air handling units to the top of a local WYCA several years ago, my job was to hook them up...they were crated in mahogany on mahogany skids. I let another guy take that home who worked for me, he was a long time woodworker, I was just getting into it back then.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice tip, thanks. I like to scrounge for free wood.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

while on a road trip (to pay a traffic ticket haha) in NAW KAYLIA (N.C.) i stopped at woodworking store who told me about a hardwood supplier 20 min down the road...so i get there 1/2 hour before closingand there is a bin full off cut-offs that they let me dig through. mostly not worth it but there were quite a few gems in there which made it worth it!!! got some maple, mahogany and a good amount of poplar.
the prices arent bad either...bought some 8/4 purpleheart.
i figure it would mostly benefit turners who turn small things.
check with your local hardwood supplier to see if they are as cool as the other guys haha.
hope this helps =)


----------

